# Are You Ready For Some Football



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Its a Monday night party come to the chatroom and talk some crap.

Topics tonight 1)Football
2)Plants
3)Football
4)Fish
5)Football
6)Where's NIKO
7)You guessed it more FOOTBALL



:supz: :supz: :supz: :supz: :supz: :supz: :supz: :supz: :supz: :supz:


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I just can't get into football this year. I'm only watching to see how Bruce Gradkowski of Tampa Bay (former University of Toledo QB) and Vernon Davis does (he would have been my #1 draft pick, guys a freak).

Other than that I'm a NCAA and high school football kind of guy.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Burks said:


> I just can't get into football this year. I'm only watching to see how Bruce Gradkowski of Tampa Bay (former University of Toledo QB) and Vernon Davis does (he would have been my #1 draft pick, guys a freak).
> 
> Other than that I'm a NCAA and high school football kind of guy.


GO Big Orange


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Heck Yeah Go Stillers!!!


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Football should be banished.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

TWood said:


> Football should be banished.


I dont see that ever happening, considering its a billion dollar business! Nor will we ever see hydrogen powered cars but thats another story


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

well, this week in football was a good one for me...Broncos won, which means that KC lost, and Oakland lost as well! Can I ask for anything else?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> Heck Yeah Go Stillers!!!


Ya, love the Steelers!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Steelers Shut Out ! First Time Since 2003


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

What a comback from the Giants vs Philly on sun.Awsome game!


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Football should be banished.


It is way too early in the season to throw in the towel just because your team is off to a rough start.
Go Colts!!!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

mott said:


> What a comback from the Giants vs Philly on sun.Awsome game!


That was one of my favorite games of the week.

If your a college fan how bout Notre Dame going down to Michigan. BUT above all the game of the week was Florida at Tennessee now that was a football game for both great teams.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

TWood said:


> Football should be banished.


Life without football? This is a world I would not want to live in...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> BUT above all the game of the week was Florida at Tennessee now that was a football game for both great teams


That really was a great game, especially being a Gator fan. So sweet to get a big win on the road, via a comeback even!


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Football is about the dumbest game ever invented. 

Huge meat puppets crash into each other, and occasionally throw a pig in the air. 

Well, a real pig would at least make it more interesting, but still...


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

TWood said:


> Football is about the dumbest game ever invented.
> 
> Huge meat puppets crash into each other, and occasionally throw a pig in the air.
> 
> Well, a real pig would at least make it more interesting, but still...


Oh OK whats a good sport,,, curling! Are you mad b/c you were always picked last in gym class


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

TWood said:


> Football is about the dumbest game ever invented.


Not sure about that.....Scrabble would rank up there pretty high! Yes people do consider Scrabble to be a sport!


----------



## phanmc (Jun 21, 2004)

My raiders didn't disappoint me. I knew it was going to be a good year the moment they rehired Art Shell, signing Aaron Brooks to be your starting QB was icing on the cake. Not playing your only option at #2 receiver because he doesn't like the coach? Brilliant! At this rate, they may end the season with a perfect record.

The raaaiiiiders, they really are the "black hole" of the NFL.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Heh,

Baseball is a real sport. 

Tennis is a real sport.

Rugby is a real sport.

But football? Nah, it's just a time-filler between beer commercials. ;-P


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

TWood said:


> Heh,
> 
> Baseball is a real sport.
> 
> ...


I guess you're not from around Pittsburgh. 
Sorry but nobody gives much of a crap about tennis or rugby where I come from.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

TWood said:


> Football is about the dumbest game ever invented.
> 
> Huge meat puppets crash into each other, and occasionally throw a pig in the air.
> 
> Well, a real pig would at least make it more interesting, but still...


I couldn't have said it better myself.

I personally don't like ANY sports, though baseball is tolerable.

The real problem I have getting into sports is that.. well, they just don't matter. If your team doesn't do well this year, there's always next year, and if they win it all this year, so what? What effect does it have on anything? Zilch.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Burks said:


> Not sure about that.....Scrabble would rank up there pretty high! Yes people do consider Scrabble to be a sport!


Don't forget speed stacking!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

banderbe it is very understandable that you dont like football. Living close to a team like the Vikings is ruff. Looks like you have a big game this weekend with Chicago coming to town. My money is on the Bears but its only an opinion.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

snowhillbilly said:


> banderbe it is very understandable that you dont like football. Living close to a team like the Vikings is ruff. Looks like you have a big game this weekend with Chicago coming to town. My money is on the Bears but its only an opinion.


I lived in Oklahoma for 23 years.

Football is a religion down there.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL well when there is only one way to get out of the corn field you play hard.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

> Living close to a team like the Vikings is ruff. Looks like you have a big game this weekend with Chicago coming to town. My money is on the Bears but its only an opinion.


Ouch.....Vikes season ticket holder for 10 years. Big game this weekend, the place will be rocking and the Bears will be crying. That, or I'll have to stop for an adult beverage on the way home from the game. Wait a second, I'll probably be doing that either way.


----------

